# HELP: I cannot transfer NEF-RAW files to my pc?



## rateeg (Sep 5, 2011)

i own a d40 and shot at raw-nef mode.
the problem is i do not have a card reader and relying on my usb cable.
my pc says my camera has no pictures on it.

i tried manually transferring it to my pc with the nef files. whenever i view them on my cs2, it wont open.

help please?
thanks


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 5, 2011)

You may need a codec for the NEF format, Nikon Imaging | Global Site | NEF Codec Download.


----------



## ann (Sep 5, 2011)

CS2 does not support that file, and I am not 100% sure that you can upgrade ACR to do so, unless you go to cs5.


----------



## rateeg (Sep 5, 2011)

downloaded that codec 3x but its corrupt.

i do not have cs5 


any other way guys?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2011)

Download it again, or try another source.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 5, 2011)

rateeg said:


> downloaded that codec 3x but its corrupt.
> 
> i do not have cs5
> 
> ...



That circular thing that came with your camera in a paper sleeve that has a hole in the center and has the word Nikon printed on one side is not a coaster.   It is a disk that contains software.  In that software package the manufacture, in this case Nikon, included software to transfer and view any file formats that the camera can produce. 

 Have you installed that software on your computer and have you tried it yet?  Since I am a Canon guy I can use, although I don't since I have LR3 and CS5, the Canon Image Browser software to transfer my images from camera, or memory card to pc. 

If you can't find the disk or don't know what you need then check here.  Nikon explains what all the different software does. 

While I will say that most of the time software that comes with camera's is basic software, it will do all the basic things anyone wants to do and it is good to install it and examine what it can and cannot do so a person can make a more informed purchase of the kinds of software they want and can solve simple problems in a pinch.  Good luck :thumbup:



p.s.  Canon does make some cool products to put on coasters however. 






Good coffee cup.


----------



## ann (Sep 5, 2011)

You should have some software that came with the camera, that will open the files so you can convert and change to tiff or jpeg and then work on them with cs2


----------



## table1349 (Sep 5, 2011)

ann said:


> You should have some software that came with the camera, that will open the files so you can convert and change to tiff or jpeg and then work on them with cs2


Beat you too it. :lmao:


----------



## rateeg (Sep 5, 2011)

i bought my cam from a friend and he lost the cd that comes with it. 
it is very unfortunate.

can i downoad that software from the net?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2011)

rateeg said:


> i bought my cam from a friend and he lost the cd that comes with it.
> it is very unfortunate.
> 
> can i downoad that software from the net?



Go to the manufacturer's website.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you click on the link I posted? Here it is again as a full link. Current versions of Nikon software


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Did you click on the link I posted? Here it is again as a full link. Current versions of Nikon software



Sadly, forum software doesn't make links all that noticable.  So I change the color and underline them.

Current versions of Nikon software


----------



## rateeg (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks guys 
which one of those will i download?


and btw, i downloaded the nef raw codec 7x already and it appears it's always corrupt file. this is getting frustrating


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2011)

The nef codec just allows Windows to display nef thumbnails in your File Manager.

Download Nikon Transfer.


----------



## rateeg (Sep 5, 2011)

oh my lord i just downloaded nikon transfer 2x already and both are still corrupt like the nef codec.

i wanna burn my pc right now


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2011)

rateeg said:


> oh my lord i just downloaded nikon transfer 2x already and both are still corrupt like the nef codec.
> 
> i wanna burn my pc right now


Get your keyboard shift key fixed.


----------



## DorkSterr (Sep 5, 2011)

I had the same problem. Just buy a $10 SD card reader and you'll save yourself the problems.

Edit:

Try downloading this

http://www.nikon.com/news/2010/0817_viewnx2_03.htm


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2011)

Card readers won't fix downloading errors.  Perhaps a virus scan will.


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 5, 2011)

Geez, whats a card reader cost, $10, - $15???


----------



## joealcantar (Sep 5, 2011)

No kidding , get a card reader and quit messing around. 
-


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 5, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> Geez, whats a card reader cost, $10, - $15???



I paid $2 for mine via ebay, but as said before; a card reader will not fix the fact that she will not be able to view these files to begin with.



KmH said:


> Get your keyboard shift key fixed.


 For someone who is such a grammar nazi, you would think that every single one of your posts would be grammatically perfect (which they are not). I think hair splitting posts like these are optimal for a PM.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 5, 2011)

Quick question - Have you restarted your computer after downloading and installing any of these applications?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you uploaded these raw or jpg files to any other PC and seen them all right?  
Perhaps it is the files that are bad and not your PC.

Download Irfanview (a free file viewer) and it will load and open raw files directly from your camera (at least it did from my D700 and D200)


----------

